# Ollie'ing onto rail or box question



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

its hard to explain what exactly it is i do when i ollie onto something but i find it helps to jump and move your legs more then your whole body. this way you cancel out some momentum that wants you to slide off the side. The best advice i can give you is just go for it.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Another thing that really helps, is before you hit the feature, imagine yourself, in your head, hitting the feature and how it's going to play out. Run it through your head, your speed, ollieing, riding on the rail, and your landing.

What this psychologically does, is since the actual act of hitting a rail happens so fast, when your new you have no time to really think about what your supposed to be doing when you actually get on the rail. By envisioning yourself doing it, it kind of gives your body a guideline on what it should be doing even if your brain is going "woah!"

I'm new to park as well, but when I've done this before hitting a feature, I've had a much more positive experience either landing it or getting close.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

To answer your question I look past it, just ride it like it's part of the hill.


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

Not sure myself. Some cases I do what Mr Wolf does, sometimes not. I find for slides I usually look to the end of the feature the moment I ollie up onto it. For example, a tail slide 270 out would be wierd if you had to look at the feature first cos the moment ur on it you need to start looking around. So for slides once I'm up, I just look whereever it needs to be and trust my feet are flat against the box. For presses though, I find it damn hard to press if I did not pre-spot an area to land and begin the press. So I look at the point I wanna land and do my manouvere first, then when I am on the box and pressing, I look to the end of the feature. Actually theres no one size fits all for this I think.....


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

I definitely first spot the landing, and only after doing that successfully keep my eye on a point near the end. For example I couldn't imagine ollie'ing over some obstacle without first spotting the object itself, else I have no way of estimating how high to ollie.


----------

